# LG TV



## jwaldrich (Nov 24, 2007)

I am new to DirecTV so please bare with me.

I have a new LG model 37LB4D tv and I am unable to get the DirecTV remote to control it as it isn't listed in the list of tv's in the remote set up area. Is there another TV that will work or is there a place you can guide me that may help.

Thanks.


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

Try using the other codes for LG TVs. Also the DirecTV web site might have some information.


----------



## kevin d (Sep 21, 2005)

Zenith should work.

Kevin D.


----------



## omegax (Jul 13, 2007)

use logix tv to set directv remote


----------

